# Pure Silence



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)

The posts that follow this introduction are from this link. 

I've always come to the conclusion that the mind allows us to read books and follow instructions. but the mind doesn't like us to still it. It is the nature of mind to keep changing all kind of thought activity. So here goes what we're looking for always but fail to achieve.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)

*What is Pure Silence?*



There is a space within us, our brain, our being, which is and has always been there. This is the awareness which you have known all your life. It is your realization that you are. It is the same which has been at your birth, during your youth, now and when you will be dead. This is your "you-ness." Some have called this your true self. This is something that, no matter what has occurred in your life,  has never changed. Yes, this has been permanent in you. You must see this. It's very hard to put all this into accurate words that describe this fully and it is even more difficult to imagine this. But if you stop reading now, close your eyes, and see what is there, you may begin to taste this. What is always there in you, despite your moods, your emotions, your thoughts? I know you know this. See what is there at the core of your being.  It seems you and the rest of humanity have spent your entire lives running from this, fearing this, covering this. I do not know all the reasons why. Perhaps our brains have not evolved enough yet.
    You have probably followed some belief, some tradition, someone else's words or teaching. But I offer you something else. Let go of the thoughts, the imagination, the emotions; let go of everything and see what is left. Do this, not because I am telling you this, but because it is truly what you want to find out once and for all. You want to know. I know you do. What is this thing called existence all about? And more than that, what is your place in all this? Who are you? What is your purpose?
   Pure Silence is within you. It is not just the absence of sound, or lack of noise. It is the ground, the basis of your very being. There is nothing to find out, nothing to prove. Just listen with your whole being to what is here, now. It is the most amazing thing you can ever discover.
   It is with you now. It is you. The only way to find this is to stop everything else. Everything! Just be!​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)

Avoiding the Void



​Our problem may be very simple in life; we find that we must keep doing, thinking, going, listening, running, talking or else what shall we be? We love to be filled with noise, images, words, thoughts, memories, fantasies, sensations, people, pleasures and good feelings. When these things are not, we feel bored, alone, scared and quite possibly angry and confused. The brain needs input almost continuously. When there is a lack of input into these amazing computer-like brains our thoughts can fill in. We believe that these thoughts about self, about ego (the "I") are the reality and that there is nothing more. We know of this space in between the thoughts, the words, the actions, but it seems we pay it no heed or we do not want to look there. But what is it about this silent space inside that we do not wish to face, that we try to keep covered by any means.
I would offer that in this silence is who we are. That means not only every memory of every moment of our lives, many of which we can not face a second time because they are too painful. But it also means our true being-ness is right there, able to be experienced in the stillness of a moment free from everything, from every thought.
If you have not figured it out yet, this silent awareness, this Pure Silence is always there in you despite the exterior noise, the thoughts, the memories and to recognize it all you need do is stop for one second all the exterior and interior garbage and relax into that stillness at the core of your being. This is that which has been called God itself! This is who you are, your True Self! This is the Nothingness which contains everything! And yet we seek to avoid this at all costs. We are always avoiding this void by hook and by crook. We need to fabricate, manipulate and do.
All peace, all order, all sanity, all goodness, truth and love is right here in you in the Pure Silence that is beyond intellect, beyond will, beyond understanding. Just stop and listen with your soul. Everything is here. Everything is you.
You are that which is is-ness itself.​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)

*STOP!*





Stop 
searching, wanting, controlling, needing, doubting, praying, keeping, dreaming, desiring, manipulating, forcing, grasping, fearing, using, wasting, lying, seeking, moving, believing, holding, imagining and thinking. 
Whatever is left, when you stop, is who you are. It is silence, pure, real, unnamed, gentle, loving and filled with serenity. In this and from this is joy and freedom.
If you do this right now, I promise you with all my heart, you will be home.
That is where I am calling you.
Please come home.​


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 25, 2008)

*Then comes the Naad.  *​
!great thread!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

Haven't read everything you posted, but this quote immediately came to mind as soon as I read the title!

Page 1, Line 5
ਚੁਪੈ ਚੁਪ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਲਾਇ ਰਹਾ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ ॥
चुपै चुप न होवई जे लाइ रहा लिव तार ॥
Cẖupai cẖup na hova*ī jė lā*ė rahā liv ṯār.
By remaining silent, inner *silence* is not obtained, even by remaining lovingly absorbed deep within.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

(more quotes on silence)
Sri Granth: Search Results


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)

Bhagat Singh Ji,

You've silenced me with this Gurbani quote. SGGS is the essence (Tat) of one's life. 

Jorr na surti gian veechaar, Jorr na jugti chuteh sansaar.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Creation​ 

 ​ "In the beginning, the earth was a formless void."​ You have probably heard these words before. They are from Torah, the Book of Genesis. The writer who penned these words was obviously aware of Pure Silence and it's profound implications. You see, out of this silence, this stillness, everything that is, is contained. What is creation? It is the forms or manifestations arising, existing and disappearing from, with and into the void of the nothingness of Pure Silence. Some have called this the play of God. ​  Matter and energy are forms which interact through natural laws and formulas. The universe is a collection of forms contained by Pure Silence. These forms are atoms, molecules and chemicals dancing, sometimes chaotically, and interacting with one another in the solution of silence. Take all of the forms away and what is there that is left? There is just Pure, creative Silence.​ Now then, in your own brain is a dance of atoms, molecules and chemicals. After all, animal life is merely a great organism of chemical reactions. Thought is made up of electro-chemical impulses which cross from neural synapse to neural synapse. In other words thoughts are also forms. And within your mind when these forms are not, what is left? All there is is silence: formless, infinite and creative. Forms arise from silence. It is the silence itself which allows creation. All one must do is realize this silence; turn your attention to it fully, now, in your self. From that will expand the creative energy of the universe and you will be trans-"formed." ​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Nothing​ 

 Please look at this square. Is this nothing? Really look at it, what do you see? First it has form, it is a square. It has color-black. It is made of digital pixels through your PC and viewed on your monitor. It is not nothing. ​ Pure Silence is Pure Nothingness. Try to imagine that. Really try, please. Can you picture, visualize, imagine nothing? This is no thing: no space, no air, no breath, no sound, no thought, no feeling and no form. This is a total void. Try again to picture that. What is it that you sense? Be honest with me. What is there in the attempt to imagine no thing?​ Your brain will not let you. This concept is far beyond the capacity of the brain to create or imagine. And yet, this is Pure Silence. Nothing is the ground of all being. That which is, exists in the container of nothing: surrounded by nothing, permeated by nothing. So if we are Pure Silence and that is the same as nothing, then logically we are nothing at all. In other words, that which you are is Pure infinite, unbounded Nothingness. Pretty scary stuff, huh?​ Now, here's the great revelation. In our willingness to be nothing, to allow our sensibilities, our emotions, our thoughts to end in nothingness, or to become nothing, then we can find tremendous freedom. ​ The great paradox is in nothingness is peace, freedom and joy.​ You are nothing; admit that; be honest with that; look to that and you will be astounded.​ That which fills the nothingness is being itself.​ Ultimately you will find that they are the same.​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 28, 2008)

How to enter the Silence​ 

   The wonder of silence, of being, of God, of nothingness, of awareness is that there is nothing you need to do to get anything or any of it. I repeat there is nothing that needs to be done, by you or anyone else. Pure Silence is, now. Our only problem is that we have been taught and conditioned by years and years of belief systems that we are not in touch with that which is infinite, that which is unnamed, unknowable and all mighty. And so we have invented philosophies and religions and techniques and there have been prophets and messiahs and teachers and gurus and a myriad of self-help seminars and books about it all. I say to you now, you need none of it. There is nothing to find out which is not already here right now. There is nothing to understand, nothing to learn ,nothing to experience, no enlightenment, no salvation, no heaven and no hell, no savior and no devil. There is only a subtle awareness you have right now that you are and that this awareness is gentle, silent and loving.​  You are the silence. All you need do is realize that by attending to that. Jesus said "the Kingdom of Heaven is within you." Yes, that is where you should look, within your very being, mind, brain, soul, whatever. See what is always there, always stable, always you. Once you see that, once you feel that, once you know that, there is nothing more to learn or know. Then you start to live your human life with it's myriads of problems and situations out of that. And your life is lived out of this silent peace and anything that arises in your life will be met in the Pure Silence and you will know how to respond to whatever comes your way, in truth, in compassion and in total reliance on that which contains you and is you.​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 28, 2008)

THE SPOKEN WORD​ 

 ALL SELECTIONS ARE FROM THE AUDIO CD ENTITLED ​ PURE SILENCE: LESSONS IN LIVING AND DYING​ 

​ *TO HEAR THESE CLIPS PLEASE USE REAL PLAYER OR WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER*​ 

​ Describing Pure Silence (10:33)*

*​ Letting Go of the Past (10:03)_*

*_​ Abandoning Belief Systems (7:33)_*

*_​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Kaho Nanak Jinn Hukam Pachatta
Prabh Sahib Ka Tin Bhaidh Jata

YouTube - Koi Bole Ram Ram - Dr. U.K. Sahni

YouTube - Koi Bole Ram Ram - Dr. U.K. Sahni Part 2


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 29, 2008)

This thread is so cool! But you know there are some contradictions already. Moving to nothingness through inner silence is not Gurmat. Finding creative spiritual renewal through silence is Gurmat.


----------



## pk70 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Silence is opposite to noise, if noise is stopped the silence will follow. What is noise? Gurbani addresses it significantly, the noise comes loud from deep attachment of Maya*
*Sehaj is a state of mind where noise stops, because only love for Him dominates.*
ਸਾਧੋ ਰਾਮ ਸਰਨਿ *ਬਿਸਰਾਮ*
Sāḏẖo rām saran bisrāmā.
Holy Saadhus: rest and peace are in the Sanctuary of the Lord.
ਮਃ 9
ਬਸੰਤੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥ 
Basanṯ mehlā 9. 
Basant, Ninth Mehl: 

ਮਾਈ ਮੈ ਧਨੁ ਪਾਇਓ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ॥ 
Mā*ī mai ḏẖan pā*i*o har nām. 
O mother, I have gathered the wealth of the Lord's Name. 

ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰੋ ਧਾਵਨ ਤੇ ਛੂਟਿਓ ਕਰਿ ਬੈਠੋ ਬਿਸਰਾਮੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Man mėro ḏẖāvan ṯė cẖẖūti*o kar baiṯẖo bisrām. ||1|| rahā*o. 
My mind has stopped its wanderings, and now, it has come to rest. ||1||Pause||
 *Now question is this “is it possible to get the silence” as defined by many especially in namjap ji’s posts. If it could be, is it ever lasting? If it is temporary then it is not big deal (deep breathing can give you more relaxation) but if it is for ever, then it is worth having all attention. In spiritual enlightening, the cause of the noise is negated for ever lasting silence, no effort is needed then. In jap Ji, as quoted Bhagat Singh ji, efforts are considered vain because they can bring temporary silence, since the things cause noise keep strong hold within. So the things that cause noise, are needed to work on. Guru Nanak relates all causes of noises to “ego” which is loaded with noise creating instincts and urges. Just try to subdue it slowly, a lot of noise will disappear; for complete elimination, process is longer and hard but possible. Gurbani is the best medicine in this regard if taken seriously. In be in love with only **Nam** is to be devoid of all noises; however, ego doesn’t allow to love HIM.*


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2008)

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੫  ॥
Sirīrāg mehlā 5 gẖar 5.
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl, Fifth House:

ਜਾਨਉ  ਨਹੀ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਕਵਨ  ਬਾਤਾ  ॥
Jān*o nahī bẖāvai kavan bāṯā.
I do not know what pleases my Lord.

ਮਨ  ਖੋਜਿ  ਮਾਰਗੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
Man kẖoj mārag. ||1|| rahā*o.
O mind, seek out the way! ||1||Pause||

ਧਿਆਨੀ  ਧਿਆਨੁ  ਲਾਵਹਿ  ॥
Ḏẖi*ānī ḏẖi*ān lāveh.
The meditatives practice meditation,

ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ਕਮਾਵਹਿ  ॥
Gi*ānī gi*ān kamāveh.
and the wise practice spiritual wisdom,

ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਕਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਜਾਤਾ  ॥੧॥
Parabẖ kin hī jāṯā. ||1||
but how rare are those who know God! ||1||

ਭਗਉਤੀ  ਰਹਤ  ਜੁਗਤਾ  ॥
Bẖag*uṯī rahaṯ jugṯā.
The worshipper of Bhagaauti practices self-discipline,

ਜੋਗੀ  ਕਹਤ  ਮੁਕਤਾ  ॥
Jogī kahaṯ mukṯā.
the Yogi speaks of liberation,

ਤਪਸੀ  ਤਪਹਿ  ਰਾਤਾ  ॥੨॥
Ŧapsī ṯapeh rāṯā. ||2||
and the ascetic is absorbed in asceticism. ||2||

ਮੋਨੀ  ਮੋਨਿਧਾਰੀ  ॥
Monī moniḏẖārī.
The men of silence observe silence,

ਸਨਿਆਸੀ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਾਰੀ  ॥
Sani*āsī barahamcẖārī.
the Sanyaasees observe celibacy,

ਉਦਾਸੀ  ਉਦਾਸਿ  ਰਾਤਾ  ॥੩॥
Uḏāsī uḏās rāṯā. ||3||
and the Udaasees abide in detachment. ||3||

ਭਗਤਿ  ਨਵੈ  ਪਰਕਾਰਾ  ॥
Bẖagaṯ navai parkārā.
There are nine forms of devotional worship.

ਪੰਡਿਤੁ  ਵੇਦੁ  ਪੁਕਾਰਾ  ॥
Pandiṯ vėḏ pukārā.
The Pandits recite the Vedas.

ਗਿਰਸਤੀ  ਗਿਰਸਤਿ  ਧਰਮਾਤਾ  ॥੪॥
Girsaṯī girsaṯ ḏẖarmāṯā. ||4||
The householders assert their faith in family life. ||4||

ਇਕ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਬਹੁ  ਰੂਪਿ  ਅਵਧੂਤਾ  ॥
Ik sabḏī baho rūp avḏẖūṯā.
Those who utter only One Word, those who take many forms, the naked renunciates,

ਕਾਪੜੀ  ਕਉਤੇ  ਜਾਗੂਤਾ  ॥
Kāpṛī ka*uṯė jāgūṯā.
the wearers of patched coats, the magicians, those who remain always awake,

ਇਕਿ  ਤੀਰਥਿ  ਨਾਤਾ  ॥੫॥
Ik ṯirath nāṯā. ||5||
and those who bathe at holy places of pilgrimage-||5||

ਨਿਰਹਾਰ  ਵਰਤੀ  ਆਪਰਸਾ  ॥
Nirhār varṯī āprasā.
Those who go without food, those who never touch others,

ਇਕਿ  ਲੂਕਿ  ਨ  ਦੇਵਹਿ  ਦਰਸਾ  ॥
Ik lūk na ḏėveh ḏarsā.
the hermits who never show themselves,
ਇਕਿ  ਮਨ  ਹੀ  ਗਿਆਤਾ  ॥੬॥
इकि मन ही गिआता ॥६॥
Ik man hī gi*āṯā. ||6||
and those who are wise in their own minds-||6||

ਘਾਟਿ  ਨ  ਕਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਕਹਾਇਆ  ॥
Gẖāt na kin hī kahā*i*ā.
Of these, no one admits to any deficiency;

ਸਭ  ਕਹਤੇ  ਹੈ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥
Sabẖ kahṯė hai pā*i*ā.
all say that they have found the Lord.

ਜਿਸੁ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਸੋ  ਭਗਤਾ  ॥੭॥
Jis mėlė so bẖagṯā. ||7||
But he alone is a devotee, whom the Lord has united with Himself. ||7||

ਸਗਲ  ਉਕਤਿ  ਉਪਾਵਾ  ॥
Sagal ukaṯ upāvā.
All devices and contrivances,

ਤਿਆਗੀ  ਸਰਨਿ  ਪਾਵਾ  ॥
Ŧi*āgī saran pāvā.
I have abondened and sought His Sanctuary.

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਣਿ  ਪਰਾਤਾ  ॥੮॥੨॥੨੭॥
Nanak gur cẖaraṇ parāṯā. ||8||2||27||
Nanak has fallen at the Feet of the Guru. ||8||2||27||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Love*​ 

   Perhaps there is no other word in the English language that has been written about as much. There is a reason for that.​ Love is Pure Silence.​  Love is the great allowing. Love lets it be! The silence is love. For love creates all that is. Love lets it happen, arise and disappear. There is only this.​  It has been said "God is love." Yes that is true. God, the nothingness, reality, Truth, awareness, Pure silence and love are just words which describe in some small way that which is right now beyond all the images, the noise, the thoughts. This is in you; this is you. You know that; you are that.​  As I was brought up through childhood, I was taught there are three things for we humans to love: God, Neighbor and self.  Pure Silence allows me to expound on that for you now.​  Love of God: This is the allowing or acceptance of reality to be as it is with no interest in trying to change or control that which is eternal and can not be controlled or manipulated. I am a Witness to reality. I allow all that is to arise in the Pure Silence. I allow God (reality, love, silence, awareness, nothingness) to be independent of any thoughts or opinions of my own. ​  Love of Neighbor: For our purposes, all living things are neighbors. And therefore I allow all this life to be without trying to change or control any of it. I enjoy life as it is and treasure it as gift arisen from Pure Silence. Life is a great collective and I am a part; I am merely a small dot. What right then do I have to kill, damage, abuse or destroy any of it? To love our fellow creatures means to allow them to be free, how and as they already are. It does not mean to put up with injustice and that which is perceived as false, insincere and evil. Rather, it means allowing the truth in all beings to be revealed.​  Love of Self:​  Logic would dictate that self-love would involve the allowance of your you-ness to blossom, without control or manipulation. This is indeed true. This is also the greatest challenge because most of us are completely unaware of who we really are. How can I love or accept or allow that which I do not even know? Once you understand that you are the same Pure Silent nothingness from which everything arises and that your life itself has arisen in this silence and continues in this, and will return to this and there is nothing you can do to change, alter or manipulate this, then you can begin to see that you have evaded that which you are from a very young age. Accept that you are nothing but a form that has arisen from silence, allow your life to blossom like a flower, believe in the beauty and uniqueness of your own form and you will see how easy it is to accept all that you are and allow your self to be without any conditions or opinions. ​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2008)

*The Natural State*​ 

 To learn the secrets of life and existence we merely need to look at the natural world around us. When you look at nature, at the mountains, the sky, the clouds you can immediately see and feel a present stillness, a continuing echo of being emanating outwards, a real presence which is tranquil, gentle, silent, unhurried, open and free. This is the natural state of being.​ 

     Look at our brethren in the animal word, also see the natural state of being: one of gentleness, peace, awareness and silence. There may be times of excitement and death and violence and turmoil, but always there is a return to this natural state of being. There is no effort in the return. After a deer is slaughtered by some larger beast of prey, the herd relaxes and begins to graze again, humbly, gently and with the greatest ease.​  Learn from this. See this. We have the same being. We are no different from the flowers growing, blossoming and dying. Each is different in form but each follows the natural course. Why must we make it so difficult? It is ease itself. Let go of everything but the simple awareness of this moment, just for this moment, this  moment of Pure Silence, whether sitting, walking, driving, resting or running. Here there is peace. Here is your freedom, your home, your timeless eternity. Rest here a while. You do not need the mountains, the animals, the ocean, the sky to do this. You do not need anything at all. You are everything. You are this silent moment of mystery. Enjoy it.​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2008)

ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ 
पउड़ी ॥ 
Pa*oṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਕਾਇਆ  ਕੋਟੁ  ਅਪਾਰੁ  ਹੈ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਹਟਨਾਲੇ  ॥ 
काइआ कोटु अपारु है अंदरि हटनाले ॥ 
Kā*i*ā kot apār hai anḏar hatnālė. 
The human body is a great fortress, with its shops and streets within. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਸਉਦਾ  ਜੋ  ਕਰੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਸਤੁ  ਸਮਾਲੇ  ॥ 
गुरमुखि सउदा जो करे हरि वसतु समाले ॥ 
Gurmukẖ sa*uḏā jo karė har vasaṯ samālė. 
The Gurmukh who comes to trade gathers the cargo of the Lord's Name. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਣਜੀਐ  ਹੀਰੇ  ਪਰਵਾਲੇ  ॥ 
नामु निधानु हरि वणजीऐ हीरे परवाले ॥ 
Nām niḏẖān har vaṇjī*ai hīrė parvālė. 
He deals in the treasure of the Lord's Name, the jewels and the diamonds. 

ਵਿਣੁ  ਕਾਇਆ  ਜਿ  ਹੋਰ  ਥੈ  ਧਨੁ  ਖੋਜਦੇ  ਸੇ  ਮੂੜ  ਬੇਤਾਲੇ  ॥ 
विणु काइआ जि होर थै धनु खोजदे से मूड़ बेताले ॥ 
viṇ kā*i*ā je hor thai ḏẖan kẖojḏė sė mūṛ bėṯālė. 
Those who search for this treasure outside of the body, in other places, are foolish demons. 

ਸੇ  ਉਝੜਿ  ਭਰਮਿ  ਭਵਾਈਅਹਿ  ਜਿਉ  ਝਾੜ  ਮਿਰਗੁ  ਭਾਲੇ  ॥੧੫॥ 
से उझड़ि भरमि भवाईअहि जिउ झाड़ मिरगु भाले ॥१५॥ 
Sė ujẖaṛ bẖaram bẖavā*ī*ah ji*o jẖāṛ mirag bẖālė. ||15|| 
They wander around in the wilderness of doubt, like the deer who searches for the musk in the bushes. ||15||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2008)

Spiritual Practice​ 

 Pure Silence is here and now. There is nothing you can do to make yourself experience it or be aware of it. However, by allowing the thought patterns of the mind to quiet, by attending to the silence itself, without concept, without force, without direction you will quietly and most subtly realize that which is always here.​  There have been various forms of meditative or contemplative practices in the various spiritual traditions, all declaring their various benefits for the practitioner. I offer one simple grain of advice. Silence is free to all. There are no masters and no disciples. One second of complete attentive awareness of Pure Silence has and is the same effect of having been a meditator for 30 years. Sorry to inform you but you have not earned points or merit because you have spent 4 hours a day in deep meditation, or hours on your knees asking forgiveness from a guilt ridden conscience. Pure Silence cradles all equally, even our neighbors in the animal kingdom. Once you do realize the wondrous joy of silent loving awareness, you also realize how absolutely ridiculous any method you've tried in the past has been.​  Physical silence is wonderful for the body and the brain. By sitting still and calmly witnessing all that arises, we can learn to enjoy silence as the friend which it is. All memory will arise eventually in the silence if we allow it to be; this can be wonderfully healing. But if we are looking for any thing more than that or looking for an experience or something to take away from the silence, we will be sadly mistaken and could even be causing damage to our psyche. Remember, you cannot take a piece of infinity and run away with it. Infinity is just that, it contains your own very being. You are this Pure Silence itself. You already have everything you need. You are already free, already saved, already enlightened, you are Nirvana and Samadhi. You do not need a condition of no-mind or see Delta brain waves vibrating on an EEG machine. You are already there or shall I say--here. Having been a meditator for some time and having had all sorts of experiences, please believe me when I say, they are all nothing. I repeat, these experiences are nothing at all. What is important is right in this moment, in the stillness of here and now. Trust this alone. In this silent space is reality itself. All the practice does is show us very humbly and symbolically what we must do in every life event. That is to be still as a witness to all that arises.​ Namaste!​


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2008)

> You do not need a condition of no-mind or see Delta brain waves vibrating on an EEG machine.



:rofl!!:
Reminds me of the Silva Mind Control course I attended in 1980.


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Sep 1, 2008)

> _Moving to nothingness through inner silence is not Gurmat. Finding creative spiritual renewal through silence is Gurmat._



The Primal Nada is equivalent to infinity and nothingness because it encompasses the entire totality.  The Shabad-Jyot which comes into sargun manifestation comes out of Primal nothingness, vibrating into manifestation as the sound current of the Naad.  To move in state of sehaja from the merely physical japa to the anehad Shabad, which vibrates out of the Primal Nada is indeed Gurmat.



ਸੁੰਨ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਅਨਹਤ ਤਹ ਨਾਦ ॥ 
sunn samaadhh anehath theh naadh ||
The Deepest Samaadhi, and the unstruck sound current of the Naad are there. 

ਕਹਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਅਚਰਜ ਬਿਸਮਾਦ ॥ 
kehan n jaaee acharaj bisamaadh ||
The wonder and marvel of it cannot be described.

ਤਿਨਿ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਦਿਖਾਏ ॥ 
thin dhaekhiaa jis aap dhikhaaeae ||
He alone sees it, unto whom God Himself reveals it.

ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੁ ਜਨ ਸੋਝੀ ਪਾਏ ॥੧॥ 
naanak this jan sojhee paaeae ||1||
O Nanak, that humble being understands. ||1||
~SGGS Ji p. 293​


ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਨਾਦ ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਵੇਦ ॥ 
visamaadh naadh visamaadh vaedh ||
Wonderful is the sound current of the Naad, wonderful is the knowledge of the Vedas.
~SGGS Ji p. 463​



ਸਭਿ ਨਾਦ ਬੇਦ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ॥
sabh naadh baedh gurabaanee ||
Gurbani is the sound current of the Naad, the Vedas, everything.

ਮਨੁ ਰਾਤਾ ਸਾਰਿਗਪਾਣੀ ॥ 
man raathaa saarigapaanee ||
My mind is attuned to the Lord of the Universe.
~SGGS Ji p. 879​



ਪੰਚ ਸਬਦ ਤਹ ਪੂਰਨ ਨਾਦ ॥ 
panch sabadh theh pooran naadh ||
The Panch Shabad, the five primal sounds, echo the perfect sound current of the Naad. 

ਅਨਹਦ ਬਾਜੇ ਅਚਰਜ ਬਿਸਮਾਦ ॥ 
anehadh baajae acharaj bisamaadh ||
The wondrous, amazing unstruck melody vibrates. 

ਕੇਲ ਕਰਹਿ ਸੰਤ ਹਰਿ ਲੋਗ ॥ 
kael karehi santh har log ||
The Saintly people play there with the Lord.

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਪੂਰਨ ਨਿਰਜੋਗ ॥੧॥ 
paarabreham pooran nirajog ||1||
They remain totally detached, absorbed in the Supreme Lord God. ||1||
~SGGS Ji p. 888​




> 44(b)-45(a). The sound serves the purpose of a sharp goad to control the maddened elephant – Chitta which roves in the pleasure-garden of the sensual objects.
> 
> 45(b)-46(a). It serves the purpose of a snare for binding the deer – Chitta. It also serves the purpose of a shore to the ocean waves of Chitta.
> 
> ...



To enter the soundless state is to enter the nothing, no thing, because no object of separation, not even the egoistic mind exists to obstruct the infinite samadhi of soundless praise.  This is the Turiya consciousness which has merged with nirguna.  The anehad Nada is the Primal Uncreated Sound.  So it is not perceived with the physical senses.  One has to rise above physicality to perceive that which is beyond the physical, or has dimensionality beyond expression.  This is why such sound is perceived in total silence.  Not simply absence of external sounds, but absence of thoughts.



ਗੁਨ ਨਾਦ ਧੁਨਿ ਅਨੰਦ ਬੇਦ ॥ 
gun naadh dhhun anandh baedh ||
The Glory of God is the Sound-current of the Naad, the Celestial Music of Bliss, and the Wisdom of the Vedas.  

ਕਥਤ ਸੁਨਤ ਮੁਨਿ ਜਨਾ ਮਿਲਿ ਸੰਤ ਮੰਡਲੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
kathhath sunath mun janaa mil santh manddalee ||1|| rehaao ||
Speaking and listening, the silent sages and humble beings join together, in the Realm of the Saints. ||1||Pause|| 

ਗਿਆਨ ਧਿਆਨ ਮਾਨ ਦਾਨ ਮਨ ਰਸਿਕ ਰਸਨ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਤਹ ਪਾਪ ਖੰਡਲੀ ॥੧॥ 
giaan dhhiaan maan dhaan man rasik rasan naam japath theh paap khanddalee ||1||
Spiritual wisdom, meditation, faith and charity are there; their minds savor the Taste of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. Chanting it, sins are destroyed. ||1||  

ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਭੁਗਤਿ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਬਦ ਤਤ ਬੇਤੇ ਜਪੁ ਤਪੁ ਅਖੰਡਲੀ ॥ 
jog jugath giaan bhugath surath sabadh thath baethae jap thap akhanddalee ||
This is the technology of Yoga, spiritual wisdom, devotion, intuitive knowledge of the Shabad, certain knowledge of the Essence of Reality, chanting and unbroken intensive meditation. 

ਓਤਿ ਪੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਛੂ ਦੁਖੁ ਨ ਡੰਡਲੀ ॥੨॥੨॥੫॥ 
outh poth mil joth naanak kashhoo dhukh n ddanddalee ||2||2||5||
Through and through, O Nanak, merging into the Light, you shall never again suffer pain and punishment. ||2||2||5||
~SGGS Ji p. 1322​



ਸੇ ਗੁਰਸਿਖ ਧਨੁ ਧੰਨੁ ਹੈ ਜਿਨੀ ਗੁਰ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਸੁਣਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਕੰਨੀ ॥ 
sae gurasikh dhhan dhhann hai jinee gur oupadhaes suniaa har kannee ||
Blessed blessed are those Gursikhs who, with their ears, listen to the Guru's Teachings about the Lord.

ਗੁਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ਤਿਨਿ ਹੰਉਮੈ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਭੰਨੀ ॥ 
gur sathigur naam dhrirraaeiaa thin hanoumai dhubidhhaa bhannee ||
The Guru, the True Guru, implants the Naam within them, and their egotism and duality are silenced.
~SGGS Ji p. 590​



ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਆਕਾਰ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਸਰਗੁਨ ਏਕ ॥ 
nirankaar aakaar aap niragun saragun eaek ||
He Himself is formless, and also formed; the One Lord is without attributes, and also with attributes.
~SGGS Ji p. 250​

Formlessness is the same meaning as nothingness, because it consists of no thing, yet is contained within all things.  Out of the silent samadhi comes the creative vibration which gives rise to manifestation.  In the empty space is the wordless praise, the anehad Shabad.  This is the meaning of the nasal bindu on the Aum, according to Shiva Sutras.  Creation vibrates because the Ek Braman pervades within it as Maheshvara, the union of Shiv and Shakti, Pure consciousness and energy.  When we become pure consciousness and energy we vibrate without ego, we vibrate without bodies, we transcend the sansaara to vibrate without sound.



"Primal Nothingness is the Lord of all Creation." ~Rav Zalman of Liadi​


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 12, 2008)

Reverential Silence​ 


 On a very practical level, think of the times in your life when silence, even mere physical, auditory silence has been prominent or evident. Have you ever been to a funeral? Do you remember how thick, how reverential the silence was, especially near the gravesite before the burial of a friend or a loved one? The silence was probably filled with a lot of emotion, perhaps sorrow, perhaps fear.​  Or how about when you had ever fallen in love, do you remember a moment looking in your beloved's eyes? Remember a gaze, eye to eye without speaking a word. Was there silence then? Was that special? What was that?​  Or what about the silence during Church, or Synagogue or in a Mosque, or in a temple, or even in a court room? Is there a reason for that silence? Silence is respectful and reverential. Why and how is that? It is in every culture, every faith, every tradition, indeed, every species of life.​  Pure Silence has always been there in these events and others, as well. Sometimes the silence is deafening, sometimes very uncomfortable. Imagine yourself at an important gathering or formal meeting, imagine a speaker who stood at the podium, looked up at the audience and did not say anything. I'm sure you would feel very uncomfortable. Most people would. Why? Why in all of the above examples of silence do humans act a certain way? What is it about silence, even the silence of no sound? There must be something to this. Please, for yourself investigate this very well.​  Go to some beautiful scene in nature: a mountain, the ocean, a river, the sky; go to any scene and see what is there. Awe and wonder are found in the silence of the moment. It is as if the mountain or ocean or sky actually speak to us in the silence; they speak to us of their beauty, their wonder. You must try this if you have never done this before. You will see what it is I am saying.​   Physical silence is a most profound thing and this is only the fringe, the edge, a small facet of that which encompasses even this, that which is Pure Silence itself, that which is the whole itself. That which is is-ness itself.​  "Silence is Golden."  Is it??? or is it much more than that???​


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 12, 2008)

Leaving the Shores of Belief​ 

   To leave the safe shores of where we think we are and venture into the wide expanse of the sea of silent awareness itself is a scary proposition. The abyss of eternity is too vast, too unknown, too big for many of us. Yet, leave the shores of tradition, familiarity and belief, is what we must eventually do if we want to be totally and permanently free, once and for all.​     To allow for the realization of Pure Silence, the awareness of now, the truth as it is, you must have a fresh unencumbered mind. This means not only surrendering the surface clutter of worries, anxieties, nostalgia, guilt, desires and fantasies (all most difficult to let go of-but let go you must), but (and here's a real biggie - ready or not) you must abandon all your traditional beliefs, your concepts of religion, faith, hope and most especially of God itself. Remember you are realizing that which is permanent, eternal and present now, that which is beyond concept, beyond fabric. We are looking together to see what not only holds the fabric of existence itself together but what allows the seams and stitches to be, what allows their very pattern.​  For most of western humanity, God is merely a concept, a theology, an ideal or some super being, someone to be placated, to be feared, to be worshiped, to be prayed to. I'm sorry but to limit that which is infinite love itself to some vestigial object, to a being, a person, someone or thing we can name, provoke, control or possess is absolute silliness. That which encompasses all being is Pure Silence itself. That which is religion is merely some human words or thoughts about that which is beyond word, thought and worship. Following a religious tradition, what is it that we are  doing? It seems to me that we are merely following somebody else's insights, whether that somebody is called Jesus or Buddha or Krishna or Mohammed. All of these great men, women, deities, whatever, are pointing to something beyond themselves, to something always here and something that is not philosophical or theological, to that which is within all, sustains all and is larger than all and that which is experienced by all.​  To realize Pure Silence now, you must abandon all thoughts for this second, even the beliefs that you have cherished forever. Your beliefs are merely thoughts and what's more they originally were someone else's before they became your own. To see or know or realize that which is infinity itself, we must come absolutely naked. And in that complete, destitute and utter nakedness, perhaps we may come to a simple glimmer of that which is now, that which is you now, that which cannot be named or sublimated into a teaching, a prayer or anything else.​  This is a difficult thing to see because we believe in a thing called faith and belief and tradition. We have been told by parents, friends, churches, temples what the truth is. But I offer you, very humbly, the truth cannot be contained by anyone, any thing, any tradition, any belief. Truth, Pure Silence contains all of them. Stop now, stop everything, surrender to this moment of peace, this moment which is total freedom, total bliss. Just for one second, really admit the truth that you know absolutely nothing, that you are absolutely nothing. If you can realize that right now you will taste the freedom, the essence of what every god, every sage, messiah, prophet, teacher, poet, musician and scripture has been pointing to since humanity crawled from the slime. You will taste the freedom that you already are. And no one, no authority, no system can challenge that or take that away from you. Pure Silence is total gift to you right now.​  You are that which is eternal, infinite and love itself. Just breathe that right now in the gentle silence of here.​


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Analogy of the Sky


 There is a vastness within you. It is an infinite space of awareness of being this very moment. It is always here, always free and always tranquil. This is the core of your own being, which is really the core of Being itself. By stopping everything this moment you can come across this miracle. This shift of perception is very subtle but once noticed it changes lives and frees minds forever. The secret is that You must notice it for yourself; no one can do it for you: not me, not Buddha, not Jesus, no one but you yourself. What you must notice is the unchanging reality within you which has always been and will forever be. It is rather like the sky above.
 The sky appears above us and yet there is really no above at all, no, it is all around us. It appears blue sometimes; unless it is crowded with clouds and rain. It is simply clear atmosphere. Yet we know it is always there. It really has no color or shape and yet all shapes are visible when silhouetted against it. All colors are compared to it as its unmistakable blueness outshines all else and yet we can live an entire day and not see the sky at all. Instead, we can be distracted by everything else, by all the things in front of us, passing by. Those things around us are often so beautiful, so enchanting, we can miss the sky itself. Those things around us can be so ugly and so outright disturbing, the sky is not even noticed.  How then do we see this sky? By merely turning our attention ever so slightly from the particular subjects themselves, the circumstances, and instead allow our gaze to gently move beyond to the sky-the background of all. This is the analogy of realizing or attending to pure silence within. 
 Again, this is so simple it can appear disturbing, even ridiculous. In this moment, right now, right here, relax into the ever-present state of gentle peace and openness within. Simply allow the thoughts to subside and notice from where they have come and to where they go and very gradually you will come to rest in that space, that silence within. Now simply return to this as often as you can or wish.
The sky appears blue and vast and infinite, and so it is with this pure silence. Once discovered, life begins anew.​"Look for the vastness within and do not be afraid of what you find for you will find that which you already are."​


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Silent Presence
​    You are pure silence, which is pure presence. Presence is the spacious relationship to this moment. The more present you are to now, the more intimate you are to yourself, to the depths of who and what you are and to the depths of each being you are in contact with. Presence is fullness of being: being which is activated! Presence is trust in awareness as the only absolute truth. Presence is a gentle knowing of just this, just now. All that is required is a simple yes to this moment as it is. In that yes, which may seem so small and insignificant is unleashed the immense creative power of the entire universe and trust me, it will directly influence whatever situation you may be involved in at this moment. By being fully present, you will have become the infinite itself in all its glory and completeness. And this is the reason you are here: to bring the depths of infinite love into this world. Love is complete acceptance of this moment as it is, surrendered to, said yes to and having become fully present to in the silence of the space within you.
All that exists is within your beingness, now. Your recognition of that, not intellectually but deeply within is paramount to your freedom and to the power of the divine in you being unleashed in the warmth of its healing torrent set to wash over the earth in waves of forgiveness, reconciliation, gentleness, compassion and creative connectivity. You are the key to the salvation of the earth and its beings. If you but acknowledge the silent presence within you right now you will continue the fire of truth which may be our last hope as a species and the last hope of planet earth. We are running out of linear time. 
    You are being called to be a "present" to the earth and to those around you. You are being called to allow yourself to become the whole itself. In your seeing, knowing and living out of that, you will bring spirit to the earth.​


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1&english=t&id=6#l6 
ਚੁਪੈ ਚੁਪ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਲਾਇ ਰਹਾ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ ॥
चुपै चुप न होवई जे लाइ रहा लिव तार ॥
Cẖupai cẖup na hova*ī jė lā*ė rahā liv ṯār.
By remaining silent, inner *silence* is not obtained, even by remaining lovingly absorbed deep within.
*Guru Nanak Dev* - view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

(more quotes on silence)
Sri Granth: Search Results[/quote]

Only the tormented mind, besieged and inundated knows the true value of the blissful and golden silence of peace. A simple moment of mental clarity of thought, the absence of noise and that constant whirring, and turning of the cogs within minds infiltrated and disturbed serves to remind the tormented mind of what peace and tranquillity is, and how the subtle and sometimes raging loud noise in one’s head, causing all about us to assume a demonic facade, each word aggravates, each noise unbearable, prayer seems to taunt and all about the unbalanced mind distorts simple situations into complex networks triggering usually negative thought patterns within one’s mind.

Peace of mind is a beautiful luxury. To have gained ‘*Jiwan** Mukti**’* but have lost ones control of thought. It is said by the mathematician that an intelligent mind cannot become entirely schizophrenic or unhinged because its method of reasoning and applied logic separates the distorted irrational from the actuality. 

**Chupai chup na hovai*,* I gather from *Guru Nanak**’s* words and some of his derisory teachings that he too, akin to Jesus was set upon by invasive demonic forces. It is said these demonic forces are hells ghouls, facilitated by magicians to plague, possess and harangue persons to self destruction and ruination. It can also be discerned that these forces of negativity and destruction are manipulated by an enemy. Indeed it is relatively efficacious to rid one’s mind and souls of such intrusion.

Great Saints and Prophets are so because they are of universal intuitive sense and mind. It would appear those great souls of higher sensory perception and wisdom become susceptible and exposed to the assault by negativity. One can overcome negative thought, it is life’s path for most to overcome ill will and inclination and rise above carnal instinct of adverse nature. In its extreme form it becomes a constant and daily struggle to retain ones sanity and regain ones peace of mind and absolute control of thought pattern. 

**Jo** Man** Jit, JagJit**. Those who have conquered their own mind and gained control of the self will have conquered the world.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 29, 2008)

ਰਾਗੁ  ਗਉੜੀ  ਪੂਰਬੀ  ਬਾਵਨ  ਅਖਰੀ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਜੀਉ  ਕੀ 
रागु गउड़ी पूरबी बावन अखरी कबीर जीउ की 
Rāg ga▫oṛī pūrbī bāvan akẖrī Kabīr jī▫o kī 
Raag Gauree Poorbee, Baawan Akhree Of Kabeer Jee: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਨਾਮੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਗੁਰਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिनामु करता पुरखु गुरप्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯnām karṯā purakẖ gurparsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. By Guru's Grace: 

ਬਾਵਨ  ਅਛਰ  ਲੋਕ  ਤ੍ਰੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਛੁ  ਇਨ  ਹੀ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
बावन अछर लोक त्रै सभु कछु इन ही माहि ॥ 
Bāvan acẖẖar lok ṯarai sabẖ kacẖẖ in hī māhi. 
Through these fifty-two letters, the three worlds and all things are described. 

ਏ  ਅਖਰ  ਖਿਰਿ  ਜਾਹਿਗੇ  ਓਇ  ਅਖਰ  ਇਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਨਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
ए अखर खिरि जाहिगे ओइ अखर इन महि नाहि ॥१॥ 
Ė akẖar kẖir jāhige o▫e akẖar in mėh nāhi. ||1|| 
These letters shall perish; they cannot describe the Imperishable Lord. ||1|| 

ਜਹਾ  ਬੋਲ  ਤਹ  ਅਛਰ  ਆਵਾ  ॥ 
जहा बोल तह अछर आवा ॥ 
Jahā bol ṯah acẖẖar āvā. 
Wherever there is speech, there are letters. 

ਜਹ  ਅਬੋਲ  ਤਹ  ਮਨੁ  ਨ  ਰਹਾਵਾ  ॥ 
जह अबोल तह मनु न रहावा ॥ 
Jah abol ṯah man na rahāvā. 
Where there is no speech, there, the mind rests on nothing. 

ਬੋਲ  ਅਬੋਲ  ਮਧਿ  ਹੈ  ਸੋਈ  ॥ 
बोल अबोल मधि है सोई ॥ 
Bol abol maḏẖ hai so▫ī. 
He is in both speech and silence. 

ਜਸ  ਓਹੁ  ਹੈ  ਤਸ  ਲਖੈ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ॥੨॥ 
जस ओहु है तस लखै न कोई ॥२॥ 
Jas oh hai ṯas lakẖai na ko▫ī. ||2|| 
No one can know Him as He is. ||2|| 

ਅਲਹ  ਲਹਉ  ਤਉ  ਕਿਆ  ਕਹਉ  ਕਹਉ  ਤ  ਕੋ  ਉਪਕਾਰ  ॥ 
अलह लहउ तउ किआ कहउ कहउ त को उपकार ॥ 
Alah laha▫o ṯa▫o ki▫ā kaha▫o kaha▫o ṯa ko upkār. 
If I come to know the Lord, what can I say; what good does it do to speak? 

ਬਟਕ  ਬੀਜ  ਮਹਿ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਜਾ  ਕੋ  ਤੀਨਿ  ਲੋਕ  ਬਿਸਥਾਰ  ॥੩॥ 
बटक बीज महि रवि रहिओ जा को तीनि लोक बिसथार ॥३॥ 
Batak bīj mėh rav rahi▫o jā ko ṯīn lok bisthār. ||3|| 
He is contained in the seed of the banyan-tree, and yet, His expanse spreads across the three worlds. ||3|| 

ਅਲਹ  ਲਹੰਤਾ  ਭੇਦ  ਛੈ  ਕਛੁ  ਕਛੁ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਭੇਦ  ॥ 
अलह लहंता भेद छै कछु कछु पाइओ भेद ॥ 
Alah lahanṯā bẖeḏ cẖẖai kacẖẖ kacẖẖ pā▫i▫o bẖeḏ. 
One who knows the Lord understands His mystery, and bit by bit, the mystery disappears. 

ਉਲਟਿ  ਭੇਦ  ਮਨੁ  ਬੇਧਿਓ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਅਭੰਗ  ਅਛੇਦ  ॥੪॥ 
उलटि भेद मनु बेधिओ पाइओ अभंग अछेद ॥४॥ 
Ulat bẖeḏ man beḏẖi▫o pā▫i▫o abẖang acẖẖeḏ. ||4|| 
Turning away from the world, one's mind is pierced through with this mystery, and one obtains the Indestructible, Impenetrable Lord. ||4|| 

ਤੁਰਕ  ਤਰੀਕਤਿ  ਜਾਨੀਐ  ਹਿੰਦੂ  ਬੇਦ  ਪੁਰਾਨ  ॥ 
तुरक तरीकति जानीऐ हिंदू बेद पुरान ॥ 
Ŧurak ṯarīkaṯ jānī▫ai hinḏū beḏ purān. 
The Muslim knows the Muslim way of life; the Hindu knows the Vedas and Puraanas. 

ਮਨ  ਸਮਝਾਵਨ  ਕਾਰਨੇ  ਕਛੂਅਕ  ਪੜੀਐ  ਗਿਆਨ  ॥੫॥ 
मन समझावन कारने कछूअक पड़ीऐ गिआन ॥५॥ 
Man samjẖāvan kārne kacẖẖū▫ak paṛī▫ai gi▫ān. ||5|| 
To instruct their minds, people ought to study some sort of spiritual wisdom. ||5|| 

ਓਅੰਕਾਰ  ਆਦਿ  ਮੈ  ਜਾਨਾ  ॥ 
ओअंकार आदि मै जाना ॥ 
O▫ankār āḏ mai jānā. 
I know only the One, the Universal Creator, the Primal Being. 

ਲਿਖਿ  ਅਰੁ  ਮੇਟੈ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਨ  ਮਾਨਾ  ॥ 
लिखि अरु मेटै ताहि न माना ॥ 
Likẖ ar metai ṯāhi na mānā. 
I do not believe in anyone whom the Lord writes and erases. 

ਓਅੰਕਾਰ  ਲਖੈ  ਜਉ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
ओअंकार लखै जउ कोई ॥ 
O▫ankār lakẖai ja▫o ko▫ī. 
If someone knows the One, the Universal Creator, 

ਸੋਈ  ਲਖਿ  ਮੇਟਣਾ  ਨ  ਹੋਈ  ॥੬॥ 
सोई लखि मेटणा न होई ॥६॥ 
So▫ī lakẖ metṇā na ho▫ī. ||6|| 
he shall not perish, since he knows Him. ||6||


View Full shabad : Page 340


----------



## pk70 (Nov 29, 2008)

* The noise out side is there if it is acknowledged, as per Gurbani, Gurmukh doesn’t acknowledge it by taking refuge in Him through the True Guru. He acquires that kind of state of mind where only continuous melody of His existence occupies the heart. It is a hard way of progression, if one starts walking on it, first experience is materialized when pain or happiness, gain or loss lose their effectiveness on the mind, read on about that state of mind*

*ਏਕੋ ਬਨਜੁ ਏਕੋ ਬਿਉਹਾਰੀ **॥ 
**Ėko banaj eko bi▫uhārī. 
**There is only one trade, and one occupation. 

**ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੀ **॥**੨**॥ 
**Avar na jānėh bin nirankārī. ||2|| 
**They know no other than the Formless Lord. ||2|| 
( Their whole intention is focused on the Lord)
**ਹਰਖ ਸੋਗ ਦੁਹਹੂੰ ਤੇ ਮੁਕਤੇ **॥ 
**Harakẖ sog ḏuhhūŉ ṯe mukṯe. 
**They are free of both pleasure and pain. 

**ਸਦਾ ਅਲਿਪਤੁ ਜੋਗ ਅਰੁ ਜੁਗਤੇ **॥ 
**Saḏā alipaṯ jog ar jugṯe. 
**They remain unattached, joined to the Lord's Way. 

**ਦੀਸਹਿ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਸਭ ਤੇ ਰਹਤੇ **॥ 
**Ḏīsėh sabẖ mėh sabẖ ṯe rahṯe. 
**They are seen among all, and yet they are distinct from all. 

**ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕਾ ਓਇ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਧਰਤੇ **॥**੩**॥  ( SGGS Ji 181)
**Pārbarahm kā o▫e ḏẖi▫ān ḏẖarṯe. ||3|| 
**They focus their meditation on the Supreme Lord God. ||3||*

*(This state of mind doest acknowledge outside noise we usually are engrossed with)*


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Nov 30, 2008)

There is a silence, a pure golden deep universal silence. When man learns this supreme e truth, he begins a journey to conquering, controlling and stilling his mind. Upon triumphing in this task it is then his subconscious awakened to the ineffable and infinite light of pure silent intuitive truth in the world. 

Silence is a deep blissful calm, equipoise of mind, body and spirit, an accomplished equilibrium of supremely active and transcended life energy, universal consciousness and tranquil sublime peace of mind. Upon acquiring or attaining this state of being, it is then man gains that blissful deep silence, where all truth is made clear and divine love courses through the three dimensional planes and through his body. 

Whilst embroiled in worldly responsibility man is required to dispense with all duties and obligations, and admirable so in exemplary fashion when his mind is silent, and attention is focussed of fulfilling daily chores, household tasks, family pastoring whilst the higher conscious guides mans actions. It is possible and upon its accomplishment, man truly lives, finding the purest pleasure in the most mediocre and ordinate of tasks. Ultimate multi universal consciousness, or multi tasking in modern speak.

Silence is the route to peace, when all men are able to hold their tongues and still the wandering mind, then mankind will find universal peace. It is in such sanctums of holy light that love comes to reside, when all men are infused and become as flames and lights of love, it is then mankind be released from the chains of enslavement to a menacing will driving their bodies and minds in unending revolving cycles.


----------

